# How do YOU get your wood out of the woods?



## Mac 6-10 (Mar 8, 2013)

We all praise, dislike, argue, agree, on how to cut wood, what saw works best, what bar/chain combo to use and so on but, we still need to haul it all out. so what do you guys use to get the wood from woods to the stack? I use my 1961 Economy Tractor. It goes anyware and hauls anything! Oh and its been doing it for our family for over 50 years too!

View attachment 283386

View attachment 283387

my dad in 1968
View attachment 283388


----------



## Wagnerwerks (Mar 8, 2013)

Mac 6-10 said:


> We all praise, dislike, argue, agree, on how to cut wood, what saw works best, what bar/chain combo to use and so on but, we still need to haul it all out. so what do you guys use to get the wood from woods to the stack? I use my 1961 Economy Tractor. It goes anyware and hauls anything! Oh and its been doing it for our family for over 50 years too!
> 
> View attachment 283386
> 
> ...



That's a nice economy! I have a 35 ferguson that was my Paps, then dads, and then mine. Awesome old machine, but I could really use power steering


----------



## Blazin (Mar 8, 2013)

Awesome ole tractor! Pretty cool it's been in the family that long :msp_thumbup:

Here's my wood getter outer...


----------



## husqvarnaguy (Mar 8, 2013)

Blazin said:


> Awesome ole tractor! Pretty cool it's been in the family that long :msp_thumbup:
> 
> Here's my wood getter outer...




Do you ever have any problems with that deere? We had a 450 and had alot of trouble out of it. It had a weak tranny and it blew about 5 heads. Never had any trouble out of the Case we had but maybe the Deere was just a lemon.


----------



## Mac 6-10 (Mar 8, 2013)

Now thats a high efficency machine!


----------



## JakeG (Mar 8, 2013)

I do it one log at a time with the 4 wheeler and a strap. It gets old quick! I've contemplated building a mini log skidder. Square tubing frame with a small axle, set of tires and a manual hand crank hoist/crane. Strap the logs down and off she goes


----------



## firmwood (Mar 8, 2013)

Log truck and a grapple. Delivered to my driveway. 

Sent from my rooted HTC Supersonic using Tapatalk 2 Pro


----------



## andydodgegeek (Mar 8, 2013)

I have done it many ways, with my john deere B or my jeep and trailer to using a pickup truck and trailer. I've recently upgraded to a skidsteer/dump truck set up. Can get a lot of fire wood fast.


----------



## Blazin (Mar 8, 2013)

husqvarnaguy said:


> Do you ever have any problems with that deere? We had a 450 and had alot of trouble out of it. It had a weak tranny and it blew about 5 heads. Never had any trouble out of the Case we had but maybe the Deere was just a lemon.



No big troubles yet, I went thru the finals and steering clutches when I bought it 7 years ago. Other than a starter and a fuel pump, the 3 cylinder keeps on a poppin :msp_thumbup:


----------



## Mac 6-10 (Mar 8, 2013)

andydodgegeek said:


> I have done it many ways, with my john deere B or my jeep and trailer to using a pickup truck and trailer. I've recently upgraded to a skidsteer/dump truck set up. Can get a lot of fire wood fast.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Philip Wheelock (Mar 8, 2013)

*1982 Power King*

View attachment 283390


Started out with a wheelbarrow and that wasn't working so well. Neighbor came over one day and said "I have something that you might be able to use." That was the Power King, a small trailer, a mower deck and a sickle bar. Set of new rings installed and a few minor fixes last spring. Oil changes, new fuel line and filter since then and it's been pretty good. Mower deck works fine after spindle bearing replacement; sickle bar connections were jerry-rigged and no way am I messing with that. Main job is hauling saws and tools in and wood out.


----------



## Mac 6-10 (Mar 8, 2013)

Philip Wheelock said:


> View attachment 283390
> 
> 
> Started out with a wheelbarrow and that wasn't working so well. Neighbor came over one day and said "I have something that you might be able to use." That was the Power King, a small trailer, a mower deck and a sickle bar. Set of new rings installed and a few minor fixes last spring. Oil changes, new fuel line and filter since then and it's been pretty good. Mower deck works fine after spindle bearing replacement; sickle bar connections were jerry-rigged and no way am I messing with that. Main job is hauling saws and tools in and wood out.



I wish mine was that simple to repair! Mine sat in the weather for 3 years while my grandpa surcomed to lou gerigs disese. after his death i inherated it and there was water in every singe case:bang: complete tractor rebuild later and haven't regreted anything.


----------



## Chris-PA (Mar 8, 2013)

Sometimes I'll use the Kioti LK3054 for the loader or to skid, but usually a 12hp WheelHorse 312-8 and a 4-wheel cart.


----------



## kentuckydiesel (Mar 8, 2013)

John Deere 5200 MFWD with a 540 front loader. I modified the tractor to handle the steep terrain on our property. The track width is easily as wide as the wheelbase is long. Running filled 18.4-24 "rice and cane" tires on the rear which have about twice the lug height of a standard R1 tire. Usually have about 1500lbs of suitcase weights hanging off the 3 point, which really helps it keep traction and increases stability going down hill. 

Here is the only picture I have on hand right now...dragging a fairly small tree out of the woods. I can't wait for spring. It's just too wet and muddy here.

View attachment 283394


-Phillip


----------



## Blazin (Mar 8, 2013)

Here's a few of my other wood getters.


----------



## BloodOnTheIce (Mar 8, 2013)

1968 Wheel Horse and a 10 cube garden cart.


----------



## barneyrb (Mar 8, 2013)

I haven't any pictures but I use a Yanmar US35 (same exact tractor as a JD 990 except red) MFWD with a loader that has a skid steer quick change on it. I took a front plate and forks from a fork lift so I can set the width of the forks and pick up around a grand in weight. It won't pick up logs but I've never found a block it won't handle. I also have a grapple for the front loader but find the forks easier to use for logs and the handle more weight.


Ok, I did find a picture, not very flattering but a picture indeed......


----------



## T0RN4D0 (Mar 8, 2013)

Usually a tractor, but i don't own one. But i have 3 people within a mile that do the hauling for me. Did use the car trailer a couple of times, but can only fit about a tonne of wood on that and i can't get close on most of our land, mostly hills and crappy "roads".  

Here's a pic of some cut up tops on the trailer and the neighbors antonio carraro with the 4t winch and a big car trailer, its a small, agile and there's not much it won't do if you know what you're doing.  If you get stuck just handbrake the trailer, unhook it, drive away and winch it forward. You can get twice the weight of the tractor up some slippery and steep roads that way.  

View attachment 283403

View attachment 283404


----------



## Gologit (Mar 8, 2013)




----------



## Mac 6-10 (Mar 8, 2013)

Gologit said:


>




Everyone need one of those log picker uperer:biggrinbounce2:


----------



## BloodOnTheIce (Mar 8, 2013)

Here's the set up local loggers use.


----------



## husky01 (Mar 8, 2013)

T0RN4D0 said:


> Usually a tractor, but i don't own one. But i have 3 people within a mile that do the hauling for me. Did use the car trailer a couple of times, but can only fit about a tonne of wood on that and i can't get close on most of our land, mostly hills and crappy "roads".
> 
> Here's a pic of some cut up tops on the trailer and the neighbors antonio carraro with the 4t winch and a big car trailer, its a small, agile and there's not much it won't do if you know what you're doing.  If you get stuck just handbrake the trailer, unhook it, drive away and winch it forward. You can get twice the weight of the tractor up some slippery and steep roads that way.
> 
> ...



I like that helmet:msp_tongue:


----------



## Blazin (Mar 8, 2013)

barneyrb said:


> I haven't any pictures but I use a Yanmar US35 (same exact tractor as a JD 990 except red) MFWD with a loader that has a skid steer quick change on it. I took a front plate and forks from a fork lift so I can set the width of the forks and pick up around a grand in weight. It won't pick up logs but I've never found a block it won't handle. I also have a grapple for the front loader but find the forks easier to use for logs and the handle more weight.
> 
> 
> Ok, I did find a picture, not very flattering but a picture indeed......



You're supposed to back in Barney  #### happens :msp_thumbup:


----------



## T0RN4D0 (Mar 8, 2013)

I should get myself one of those. Just a bit shorter version.

The only problem would be that i'd probably burn more then haul out, but what the heck  
<iframe width="420" height="315" src="http://www.youtube.com/embed/Pw22NSKi38A" frameborder="0" allowfullscreen></iframe>


----------



## barneyrb (Mar 8, 2013)

Blazin said:


> You're supposed to back in Barney  #### happens :msp_thumbup:



That is where I live and had cut a big pine (struck by lighting) and was using the top to make me a brim bed. First load went in easy, second load, well you see the results. Thank goodness for Jeeps with Warn 9K winches (and snatch blocks).


----------



## flashhole (Mar 8, 2013)

My 790 does a pretty good job. I need to make additional mods to the Carry All this year to give it more utility.


----------



## 056 kid (Mar 8, 2013)

I just leave it there..


----------



## OH_Varmntr (Mar 8, 2013)

My skidder...
<embed width="600" height="361" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowFullscreen="true" allowNetworking="all" wmode="transparent" src="http://static.photobucket.com/player.swf" flashvars="file=http%3A%2F%2Fvid208.photobucket.com%2Falbums%2Fbb24%2Fmud_dog450%2F25c13d52.mp4">

Loading the trailer with the Bobcat. Only had a few days to borrow the Bobcat. It's on my to-buy list. 





My log mover...


----------



## Itsme7 (Mar 8, 2013)

I usually carry my stuff to the road, but from the backyard up to the house i use this. 






From road to my pile, i use this:


----------



## OH_Varmntr (Mar 8, 2013)

Itsme7 said:


> I usually carry my stuff to the road, but from the backyard up to the house i use this.



Don't mean to derail the thread, but how do you like the LED lights on the Grizzly?


----------



## Itsme7 (Mar 8, 2013)

OH_Varmntr said:


> Don't mean to derail the thread, but how do you like the LED lights on the Grizzly?



They're simply amazing. So incredibly bright for the amount they draw. Theyre on the pricy side, but worth it if youre in the market for serious lighting that lasts ages. Theyre Rigid industry lights, extremely durable and dependable. 

MOD EDIT: let's not be linking non-sponsor vendors, OK?











Hard to tell from the pictures, definitely dont do them justice, but i can see quite a bit further than shown in the picture.


----------



## OH_Varmntr (Mar 8, 2013)

Awesome, thank you! I've got an 02 Yamaha Grizzly 660 that I've rebuilt with a 686bbk and hi-compression piston. I'd love to have lights like that on it. Don't have to worry about blowing bulbs that's for sure.


----------



## Itsme7 (Mar 8, 2013)

Very nice! Definitely worth it if you ride at night, best modification ive made by far.


----------



## Trx250r180 (Mar 8, 2013)

Gologit said:


>



used one of those shovels setting the glue lam beams in my house :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## paccity (Mar 8, 2013)

[video=youtube;JnV-dRw8byY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&v=JnV-dRw8byY#t=4s[/video]


----------



## Blazin (Mar 8, 2013)

Gologit said:


>



You got some real nice equipment to get your firewood out, you paid cash for it I'm assuming


----------



## Gologit (Mar 8, 2013)

Blazin said:


> You got some real nice equipment to get your firewood out, you paid cash for it I'm assuming



Of course! Loggers are just rolling in money. Everybody knows that. Or thinks they do. :msp_rolleyes:

Actually, none of the stuff I posted in those three pictures belongs to me. I've operated, driven, or run all of them at one time or another, but none of them are mine. Mine are ugly and some are quite old...but they _are_ paid for.


----------



## Dan_IN_MN (Mar 8, 2013)

Gologit said:


> Of course! Loggers are just rolling in money. Everybody knows that. Or thinks they do. :msp_rolleyes:
> 
> *Actually, none of the stuff I posted in those three pictures belongs to me. I've operated, driven, or run all of them at one time or another, but none of them are mine. Mine are ugly and some are quite old...but they are paid for.*



Let's see what you use.

Here's my wood hauler. Most of the time!






Here's what was used this last time! (thanks guys!) You can see Wetgunpowder aka Boyd getting ready to dump a load.






And the support crew! http://www.arboristsite.com/chainsaw/229335-3.htm#post4191617


----------



## flashhole (Mar 8, 2013)

Heli logging / K-Max Helicopter / Switzerland / Part 2 - YouTube

Air Log


----------



## timberland ts (Mar 8, 2013)

Not pretty but it works


----------



## big cat (Mar 8, 2013)

View attachment 283478


----------



## A.E. Metal Werx (Mar 8, 2013)




----------



## Blazin (Mar 9, 2013)

mx_racer428 said:


>



Awesome trailer! :msp_thumbup:


----------



## B Harrison (Mar 9, 2013)

Blazin said:


> Awesome ole tractor! Pretty cool it's been in the family that long :msp_thumbup:
> 
> Here's my wood getter outer...





Yup that will do it every time, nice loader.


----------



## kgip2k (Mar 9, 2013)

WTF??? I have a $1000 pickup, I cut and the wife loads, anything too big for her (she weighs 112), I try, (i weigh 135)... Anything too big for me gets cut a little smaller. Wish I had some of them machines, but we make it work.


----------



## poorboypaul (Mar 9, 2013)

View attachment 283516
View attachment 283517
View attachment 283518
View attachment 283519


Use my dad's 2520 to load trailer (behind wood pile) hooked to my 1520. The 4030 (80hp) I use to skid trees that I can get to easier. The 2520 sure is nice for loading the bucket on the ground and dumping into the trailer. Real back saver!


----------



## A.E. Metal Werx (Mar 9, 2013)

kgip2k said:


> WTF??? I have a $1000 pickup, I cut and the wife loads, anything too big for her (she weighs 112), I try, (i weigh 135)... Anything too big for me gets cut a little smaller. Wish I had some of them machines, but we make it work.



Typically where I cut there is no way you can get around with a truck, to right and way to hilly. This is my only option really


----------



## kgip2k (Mar 9, 2013)

mx_racer428 said:


> Typically where I cut there is no way you can get around with a truck, to right and way to hilly. This is my only option really



We cut and have to carry out manually, no fun... Like i said, I would like som more machines to help.


----------



## slowp (Mar 9, 2013)

Right now, the stuff I am cutting came to the road via this. We call it shovel logging.
[video=youtube;_em9GZEXAW4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_em9GZEXAW4&feature=share&list=UU9mFXlXjEJvJoCImQvFXVSg[/video]

Then I back my pickup up to the slash pile, cut and throw. At home, I asked my neighbor, who worked as a production faller to fall a tree and he got it right next to the woodpile.
View attachment 283536


----------



## A.E. Metal Werx (Mar 9, 2013)

kgip2k said:


> We cut and have to carry out manually, no fun... Like i said, I would like som more machines to help.



Manually.... Woff! Now i really feel fortunate for my wood go getter set up!


----------



## zogger (Mar 9, 2013)

kgip2k said:


> WTF??? I have a $1000 pickup, I cut and the wife loads, anything too big for her (she weighs 112), I try, (i weigh 135)... Anything too big for me gets cut a little smaller. Wish I had some of them machines, but we make it work.



Ha! Similar size nongiant guy here... Get a small trailer with a ramp, much easier to roll or winch the big rounds in.


----------



## andydodgegeek (Mar 9, 2013)

kgip2k said:


> WTF??? I have a $1000 pickup, I cut and the wife loads, anything too big for her (she weighs 112), I try, (i weigh 135)... Anything too big for me gets cut a little smaller. Wish I had some of them machines, but we make it work.



I haven't always been so well equipped, I used to do it the same way as you. And believe it or not I paid $1000 for that cummins powered Dodge. The manual labor is hard work but I still enjoyed it.


----------



## andydodgegeek (Mar 9, 2013)

Heres a few action shots of the Jeepskidder. This is out behind my house cleaning up storm damage, I had to drag the logs across a frozen creek then around the edge of my pond annd then up a decent sized hill to get them up to where I split and stacked. It was more fun than work, had to use the skinny pedal quite a bit.:biggrin:


----------



## Blazin (Mar 9, 2013)

Found another one, slower process but it gets the job done and a little fun too :msp_thumbup:


----------



## barneyrb (Mar 9, 2013)

andydodgegeek said:


> Heres a few action shots of the Jeepskidder. This is out behind my house cleaning up storm damage, I had to drag the logs across a frozen creek then around the edge of my pond annd then up a decent sized hill to get them up to where I split and stacked. It was more fun than work, had to use the skinny pedal quite a bit.:biggrin:



Me likey skinny pedal............at least you have the right tires on it. Those "Super Swampers" are still some of the best mud tires going.....


----------



## Aldiehoggydoggy (Mar 9, 2013)

OH_Varmntr said:


> My skidder...
> <embed width="600" height="361" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowFullscreen="true" allowNetworking="all" wmode="transparent" src="http://static.photobucket.com/player.swf" flashvars="file=http%3A%2F%2Fvid208.photobucket.com%2Falbums%2Fbb24%2Fmud_dog450%2F25c13d52.mp4">
> 
> Loading the trailer with the Bobcat. Only had a few days to borrow the Bobcat. It's on my to-buy list.
> ...


I bet there is a Ford somewhere out of view to help that Dodge pull that load


----------



## Mad Professor (Mar 9, 2013)

Ford 9N , with a trailer made from a back half of an S10 chevy.

Used to use a 3/4 ton F250 yard truck.


----------



## deye223 (Mar 9, 2013)

opcorn:


----------



## zogger (Mar 9, 2013)

Primarily this, the deutz pickup!






either that tote box I made (I love that thing, just handy dandy for all sorts of work) or a trailer for easier access areas.

My boss has here on the farm all or most of that equipment up in the thread in the various posts, everything except a truck with a knuckleboom loader, but there are (usually multiples) excavators, crawlers, skidsteers, road tractors, log trailer, big dump trucks, big flatbeds, man, tons, theres equipment here I cant even name or tell ya what it does, but I am reluctant to ask to borrow any of that for what is in essence a firewood and chainsaw hobby. He also has a steam engine powered sawmill, but it isnt assembled and I keep bugging him for us to get it going, just for a hoot.


----------



## alderman (Mar 9, 2013)

Slow and steady

View attachment 283549


----------



## Philip Wheelock (Mar 9, 2013)

Mac 6-10 said:


> I wish mine was that simple to repair! Mine sat in the weather for 3 years while my grandpa surcomed to lou gerigs disese. after his death i inherated it and there was water in every singe case:bang: complete tractor rebuild later and haven't regreted anything.



I've heard of one instance where the tractor was left outside for a few winters and water found its way into the tranny and the bearings had to be replaced. I try not to be too tough on the front end; the keys in the spindles wore out and the steering was pretty wobbly when I got it. Hauling wood barely works the motor; I run out of traction first. You've got a good-looking hauler with lots of family history.


----------



## qbilder (Mar 9, 2013)

mx_racer428 said:


>



Looks familiar, only mine is the Polaris. Same color though.


----------



## Mastermind (Mar 9, 2013)

Gologit said:


> Of course! Loggers are just rolling in money. Everybody knows that. Or thinks they do. :msp_rolleyes:
> 
> Actually, none of the stuff I posted in those three pictures belongs to me. I've operated, driven, or run all of them at one time or another, but none of them are mine. *Mine are ugly and some are quite old*...but they _are_ paid for.



Just like me. :msp_thumbup:

I got a pickup and a saw..... :msp_mellow:


----------



## Mac 6-10 (Mar 9, 2013)

Philip Wheelock said:


> I've heard of one instance where the tractor was left outside for a few winters and water found its way into the tranny and the bearings had to be replaced. I try not to be too tough on the front end; the keys in the spindles wore out and the steering was pretty wobbly when I got it. Hauling wood barely works the motor; I run out of traction first. You've got a good-looking hauler with lots of family history.



I was lucky. Water ate everything but the transmission. I have the rear tires filled and it will still loose traction before it even thinks of stalling the engine. And it even only has the Wisconsin aenl 9.2 HP. Love that engine very torquey!


----------



## Trx250r180 (Mar 9, 2013)

Mastermind said:


> Just like me. :msp_thumbup:
> 
> I got a pickup and a saw.....and a new fellerbuncher :msp_mellow:



fixed


----------



## Blazin (Mar 9, 2013)

Mastermind said:


> Just like me. :msp_thumbup:
> 
> I got a pickup and a saw..... :msp_mellow:



Plus you're a chicken legged fat grey haired midget...


----------



## Mastermind (Mar 9, 2013)

Blazin said:


> Plus you're a chicken legged fat grey haired midget...



Well at least I ain't a cat. :msp_tongue:


----------



## Blazin (Mar 9, 2013)

Mastermind said:


> Well at least I ain't a cat. :msp_tongue:



Meow


----------



## Mastermind (Mar 9, 2013)

Blazin said:


> Meow



Reported.


----------



## Blazin (Mar 9, 2013)

Mastermind said:


> Reported.



Thanks....a little less die grinder filings next time pleese.....


----------



## Trx250r180 (Mar 9, 2013)

to get the wood out ,first you need to get the equipment in .........View attachment 283565


----------



## Blazin (Mar 9, 2013)

trx250r180 said:


> to get the wood out ,first you need to get the equipment in .........View attachment 283565



That firewood must cost you a bundle to get :msp_ohmy:


----------



## sachsmo (Mar 9, 2013)

Mac 6-10 said:


> We all praise, dislike, argue, agree, on how to cut wood, what saw works best, what bar/chain combo to use and so on but, we still need to haul it all out. so what do you guys use to get the wood from woods to the stack? I use my 1961 Economy Tractor. It goes anyware and hauls anything! Oh and its been doing it for our family for over 50 years too!
> 
> View attachment 283386
> 
> ...



also tills the garden pulls bush hog duty, casts the snow;


----------



## Trx250r180 (Mar 9, 2013)

sachsmo said:


> also tills the garden pulls bush hog duty, casts the snow;



70 superbee :msp_thumbup:


----------



## Gologit (Mar 9, 2013)

Mastermind said:


> Reported.



Filed for future reference.


----------



## Blazin (Mar 9, 2013)

Gologit said:


> Filed for future reference.



Side loaded, watch out.....


----------



## zogger (Mar 9, 2013)

mx_racer428 said:


>



Is that a factory trailer? If so, what is the make/model? If you made it, aces!


----------



## A.E. Metal Werx (Mar 9, 2013)

zogger said:


> Is that a factory trailer? If so, what is the make/model? If you made it, aces!



No sir, the tires, axle studs, and lower portion of the cart were from a purchased trailer that I was very unhappy with so I built it to how I wanted it to me. Lots stronger, better ground clearance, better articulation, and wood storage. Here's some build pictures. 

























New 409 stainless bumper. Off topic but o well





Powder coated

I thought I had more build pictures but apparently not?


----------



## sachsmo (Mar 10, 2013)

sachsmo said:


> also tills the garden pulls bush hog duty, casts the snow;





trx250r180 said:


> 70 superbee :msp_thumbup:



69


----------



## alleyyooper (Mar 10, 2013)

For a long time when I was getting the permits for state land dead and down stuff.











For the last several years in my own woods.






It also plows the drive way clean.






A new addition is the Ford 5000.






going to build sides for my tri axel equipment trailer.






 Al


----------



## whitedogone (Mar 10, 2013)

I have a few options.


----------



## kentuckydiesel (Mar 10, 2013)

Aldiehoggydoggy said:


> I bet there is a Ford somewhere out of view to help that Dodge pull that load




Hahahaha...I was thinking the same. :biggrinbounce2:


----------



## D Dubeau (Mar 10, 2013)

Here's how I get mine most of the time. Cut/split right in the bush (leave the mess there) and just tow it out to stack, then go back again. Bought that trailer for $5 at a yard sale, was a lightweight tent trailer, and I built the wood body/bed on it with free plywood. It's paid or itself MANY times over. Will hold about a 1/3 cord fully loaded, But generally only load about a 1/4 or slightly less on there as it gets to be too much...

Front box holds saw, gas, oil, etc...

View attachment 283700


I want to build a better one this year.


----------



## OhioGregg (Mar 10, 2013)

I use an old 1950 8n for my wood hauling, and a 1975 Ford 5000 for hauling or skidding logs if I need to. With a homemade boom pole. It runs my splitter too.


























Gregg,


----------



## OH_Varmntr (Mar 10, 2013)

Aldiehoggydoggy said:


> I bet there is a Ford somewhere out of view to help that Dodge pull that load



The only Powerstrokes I know of around here are broke down from HPOP issues. :hmm3grin2orange:

Didn't phase the ole Cummins one bit.


----------



## flashhole (Mar 10, 2013)

OhioGregg, how do you like that splitter? I have the same one except mine is babychit yellow. I bought it from Tractor Supply and this is my third season using it. No complaints about mine, I like it. Run mine off the stub out hydraulic fittings on my Kubota 2900. Finally got a break in the weather today so I hooked it up and split about one cord. I'm officially into the splitting season with 6-7 cords of rounds that need to be split before the end of April. I generally pull the legs off the stand and haul it around on the 3 point hitch. Keep a can of WD-40 handy and spray down the valve lever and linkage and the other bare metal parts. It will save you having to clean rust off prior to using it.

This was last years pile. At our current burn rate it looks like I will have between 2-3 cords left for next season.


----------



## OhioGregg (Mar 10, 2013)

flashhole said:


> OhioGregg, how do you like that splitter? I have the same one except mine is babychit yellow. I bought it from Tractor Supply and this is my third season using it. No complaints about mine, I like it. Run mine off the stub out hydraulic fittings on my Kubota 2900. Finally got a break in the weather today so I hooked it up and split about one cord. I'm officially into the splitting season with 6-7 cords of rounds that need to be split before the end of April. I generally pull the legs off the stand and haul it around on the 3 point hitch. Keep a can of WD-40 handy and spray down the valve lever and linkage and the other bare metal parts. It will save you having to clean rust off prior to using it.
> 
> This was last years pile. At our current burn rate it looks like I will have between 2-3 cords left for next season.



I like it real well, so far. Just bought it this past Oct. I would have bought the same one you have, but TSC didn't have one in stock. So I bought this one at a Rural King store. Was actually $100 cheaper than what TSC wanted for them. I did stop at TSC on the way home, and bought the log cradle and added that to it.
The splitter works great, but my 5000 only has a 6 gpm pump , so it isn't fast. I do have another tractor I might try it on later that has a 10 gpm pump. Will see if that makes much difference.











A friend of mine has a Husky gas powered version of this splitter, that he keeps here. It has a little more speed & power. So I think a tractor with a little more pump capacity would help.






Gregg,


----------



## Rockjock (Mar 10, 2013)

I would love to do it like this! There is some Clydesdale/Percheron in my mare. 




View attachment 283726


----------



## Guido Salvage (Mar 10, 2013)

*1962 Studebaker 7E13D*

One of several I have, my 1962 Studebaker 7E13D 1 ton 4x4 truck with 9' stake bed. The racks on each side (and the back) swing out for loading.


----------



## FABTEK (Mar 10, 2013)

I use my garden tractor. 

Edit* Just noticed my sidekick was riding shotgun...


----------



## Eccentric (Mar 10, 2013)

alleyyooper said:


> For the last several years in my own woods.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Nice MH Pacer Al.:msp_thumbup:


----------



## nhlogga (Mar 10, 2013)

'Ol Clarky.


----------



## H 2 H (Mar 10, 2013)

Teenagers


----------



## Mac 6-10 (Mar 10, 2013)

Eccentric said:


> Nice MH Pacer Al.:msp_thumbup:




+1


----------



## zogger (Mar 10, 2013)

H 2 H said:


> Teenagers



ding! ding! ding! We have a winner!


----------



## Blazin (Mar 10, 2013)

Don't try this at home......  And that's Oak BTW.






And the splitter table is for more than just fer wood


----------



## Cbird14 (Mar 10, 2013)

by any means nessasary, truck, wagon, tractor, 4wheeler, versatile, skidsteer, snowmobile with a sled


----------



## Dan_IN_MN (Mar 10, 2013)

Neat idea! However, it would have been more impressive if you were cooking them on an exhaust manifold! :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## dozerdan (Mar 11, 2013)

View attachment 283848
View attachment 283849


I haven't loaded or unloaded wood from a truck in over 7 years. I drag it to my 21 year old outside furnace, cut it and use it. I don't bother to make a pile anymore. 

Later
Dan


----------



## alleyyooper (Mar 11, 2013)

Givem a cigar for knowing a Pacer from a Pony. It is a 1952, belongs to my wife and I do have the side panals for it.

 Al


----------



## Dan_IN_MN (Mar 11, 2013)

whitedogone said:


> I have a few options.
> .........



I don't think this one has seen any skidding time! :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## spike60 (Mar 11, 2013)

This way if it's my woods; 






Or this way if it's somebody else's woods;


----------



## saxman (Mar 11, 2013)

Here is my Kubota 3830. I love the pallet forks. Really handy to use in woodView attachment 283919
View attachment 283920


----------



## whitedogone (Mar 11, 2013)

saxman said:


> Here is my Kubota 3830. I love the pallet forks. Really handy to use in woodView attachment 283919
> View attachment 283920



You'd never look back if you had a grapple!! Best $600 I ever spent!


----------



## jh35 (Mar 11, 2013)

These pics may have been on here before.

My PSD 6 speed and gooseneck. FIL's NH skid steer.

Not pictured are FIL's 986 IH and 1486 IH if needed.

edit: my '91 off road only s-10


----------



## Blazin (Mar 11, 2013)

jh35 said:


> These pics may have been on here before.
> 
> My PSD 6 speed and gooseneck. FIL's NH skid steer.
> 
> ...



Like a rock!


----------



## ramzilla (Mar 11, 2013)

dozerdan said:


> View attachment 283848
> View attachment 283849
> 
> 
> ...



Where did you get the skidder/winch attachment or is it homemade? Pretty slick setup


----------



## EricNY (Mar 11, 2013)

View attachment 283948


Polaris Ranger 400. Has proven to be quite the workhorse.


----------



## Guido Salvage (Mar 11, 2013)

alleyyooper said:


> Givem a cigar for knowing a Pacer from a Pony. It is a 1952, belongs to my wife and I do have the side panals for it.
> 
> Al



I knew, I have owned 2 Pacers.


----------



## Blazin (Mar 11, 2013)

EricNY said:


> View attachment 283948
> 
> 
> Polaris Ranger 400. Has proven to be quite the workhorse.



Get a hitch on that jet sled


----------



## Trx250r180 (Mar 11, 2013)

Guido Salvage said:


> I knew, I have owned 2 Pacers.



the Mirth mobile


----------



## Mac 6-10 (Mar 11, 2013)

Now thats a system


----------



## dozerdan (Mar 12, 2013)

ramzilla said:


> Where did you get the skidder/winch attachment or is it homemade? Pretty slick setup



I sold about ten of those and I kept one for myself. When I started looking for a good winch that was build here in the states I found them. They are or were build here in Pa by Amish. The rights to build them has been sold 3 times in the last ten years but they are still build in Pa.
There may be some copyright infringement going on, not sure. I do know that my manual says La-Winch on the front cover.
Its built tough, they have 165 ft cable, rear blade that will pivot, if needed. They rated them at a 6500 pound pull, that's a joke, they are super under rated. I have pulled that hard with it that it lifted all 4 tires off the ground on that MF 235, rear tires are loaded and it has rear weights.
Just drop the blade and pull, the blade will hold the tractor, I never put the tractor brakes on.
Here are a few pictures of a new one.

View attachment 284122
View attachment 284123
View attachment 284124
View attachment 284125
View attachment 284126


Later
Dan


----------



## dozerdan (Mar 12, 2013)

A few more pictures.

View attachment 284128
View attachment 284129


Later
Dan


----------



## EricNY (Mar 12, 2013)

Blazin said:


> Get a hitch on that jet sled



would make life a bit easier :beer:


----------



## Sagetown (Mar 26, 2013)

zogger said:


> Is that a factory trailer? If so, what is the make/model? If you made it, aces!



Soon's I saw rx' trailer, I said that's the same one being shipped to me. I liked the raised bed, so when mine came in I went to work. I still need to paint the rework, but had to try it out today. I'll post some pics next.


----------



## Sagetown (Mar 26, 2013)

This hill is pretty steep. I nearly made it to the top, but I was going too slow. Had to back down to near level ground and try again. Locked in the 4x4, and low gear, and pour the gas to her and when I hit the steep part she pulled right on through it. Never lost a piece of wood either. 





Proof that I made it to the top. I was sure I could, but that first attempt went sour.


----------



## workshop (Mar 26, 2013)

View attachment 286967

Used a little John Deere 180 riding mower with homemade chains on the rear tires and a trailer big enough to haul 6 sticks then found this. 1977 F-250 Highboy. 351M 4 speed. This thing will climb a tree and go after squirrels.


----------



## tree monkey (Mar 26, 2013)

View attachment 286969

View attachment 286970

View attachment 286971

View attachment 286972


----------



## deye223 (Mar 26, 2013)

trx250r180 said:


> the Mirth mobile



hey that looks like a makita chainsaw :haha:


----------



## Sagetown (Mar 26, 2013)

tree monkey said:


> View attachment 286969
> 
> View attachment 286970
> 
> ...


That's some serious firewood hauling.


----------



## bleoh (Mar 27, 2013)

I used to use an old craftsman mower that was pushed well beyond its intended use for 12 years. When it broke I picked up a basket case 1971 Gravely 816 and fixed it up. Sometimes the monkeys in the picture help also.







Then I found this and fixed it up a little. It is a 1971 2414 Power King with dual trannys and a front end loader. I liked it so much I had to get more so I sold it to my brother.






Now I use this. Kubota BX1500. I keep the mower deck on it to protect the fan blades that cool the rear end. My plan is to fab up a removable skid plate for it this spring. Really helps save the back and is small enough to get around the woods. You can also see my F150 I use to haul the wood once it is out of the woods.











Some trails made in the wood lot to get to downed trees. Mostly red oak, some white and I think a Hickory tree was pulled out of here also. 






You can see the piles of underbrush the little BX pushed out of the way. 






More downed trees on the 10 or so acres.






Sometimes I use the 84 CJ7 with the 9K winch on the front, but not to often.


----------



## workshop (Mar 27, 2013)

I LOVE that little Power King! That is way cool!!!!!


----------



## Sagetown (Mar 27, 2013)

Hey bleoh: I like your woodlot. Wish I had a couple of youngins' to help me with mine. I've got some brush piles in mine I need to burn before the ticks come out. Got lots of brush down that needs piling too.


----------



## Jimmy in NC (Mar 27, 2013)

bleoh said:


> I used to use an old craftsman mower that was pushed well beyond its intended use for 12 years. When it broke I picked up a basket case 1971 Gravely 816 and fixed it up. Sometimes the monkeys in the picture help also.



Little Gravely tractors are pretty stout. We had a Power King around growing up and I personally feel the Gravely will out pull them. The Kubota though is a deff. advantage. Nice set up!


----------



## bleoh (Mar 27, 2013)

The Gravely is tough. Came with a 50" shaft driven mowing deck, snow/dirt plow for the front and a shaft driven snow blower up front (all in fairly rough shape, worst was the blower) and hydraulics for lifting all implements. It pulls real well but can get light in the front, hence the weights. 

I think the Power King, with dual trannys (real low gearing), extra weight of the FEL and the huge rear wheel weights (tires are not loaded, but I think we will fill them with RV antifreeze soon) would out pull the Gravely by a little bit. They are both hard workers for sure. The Onan on the Gravely feels stronger and smoother then the big block kohler in the PK.

The helper in the red shirt gets into it. He really took to the Fiskars X27 and tries to out do the gas splitter. The other one is in full teenager mode and helping with wood is like being on the chain gang for him. He is very responsible though and gets to operate the Kubota pulling rounds out of the woods to where we process them. We usually split there, but if we are short on time or trying to beat the weather, we will just cut rounds and bring them home. The lot is a family friends and in the middle of suburban house farms so we don't leave anything behind. 

Here is what the gravely looked like when I picked it up.






Here is the snow blower and plow. I swear they are in there!!


----------



## Jimmy in NC (Mar 27, 2013)

bleoh said:


> The Gravely is tough. Came with a 50" shaft driven mowing deck, snow/dirt plow for the front and a shaft driven snow blower up front (all in fairly rough shape, worst was the blower) and hydraulics for lifting all implements. It pulls real well but can get light in the front, hence the weights.
> 
> I think the Power King, with dual trannys (real low gearing), extra weight of the FEL and the huge rear wheel weights (tires are not loaded, but I think we will fill them with RV antifreeze soon) would out pull the Gravely by a little bit. They are both hard workers for sure. The Onan on the Gravely feels stronger and smoother then the big block kohler in the PK.
> 
> ...



You had a thread on them on MTF didn't you? 

Nice looking solid unit you started with. Good condition bottom lube 50" there and a straight seat pan and complete lift hitch. I'm embarrassed to show pictures of my 816.. but it did come from the Gravely Yard in MD....in his scrap pile.

The PK's are nice tractors and with enough extra weight they can go. We never had enough weight on ours and it would spin the tires in a hurry. The Onan CCKA power will kill the K series Kohlers all day long; don't believe the 16hp rating they were given.


----------



## Mac 6-10 (Mar 27, 2013)

nice job on the gravely. I agree that the onan is twice the engine of a k series kohler. but a Wisconsin is twice the engine of an onan!:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## KUBOTA OWNER (Mar 27, 2013)

View attachment 287133
View attachment 287134
View attachment 287136

-Not sure which is more fun, cutting wood with some of my 25 different saws or running the kubota.
Can't wait to get back in the woods. Late spring here, still 3 feet of snow in the woods.


----------



## 555JM (Mar 27, 2013)

Is this turning into a Kubota thread?

I use:
Big Tex 20' pipe trailer
2WD '94 Cummins Dodge to tow over the road
Kubota L4300 w/loader to tow and load chunks at cut site
Kubota MX5000 w/loader to unload chunks for processing at home

Only thing I regret about the tractors is that I didn't get models that have skid-steer quick change buckets. These were purchased prior to Kubota adding that feature. The tractors have other duties over the warm months; firewood keeps them occupied while waiting for Spring.

A lot of my wood has come from local farmers taking out hedgerows.

Sorry, no pix. The Canon Powershot has gone missing.


----------



## Nitroman (Mar 28, 2013)

I use a tracked vehicle too:





Another:


----------



## ReggieT (Mar 28, 2013)

andydodgegeek said:


> I have done it many ways, with my john deere B or my jeep and trailer to using a pickup truck and trailer. I've recently upgraded to a skidsteer/dump truck set up. Can get a lot of fire wood fast.


Awesome! Tell me...what is that saw type blade on the front of the tractor?:msp_confused:


----------



## Trx250r180 (Mar 28, 2013)

andy thinks he is mad max and mounts big saw blades too his stuff :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## lefturnfreek (Apr 1, 2013)

We generally use trucks as we cut just dead tree's on the farm, trailers if we cut off the farm but we don't do that very often.

The last one is my 88 Ford from today with it's new permanent stakes, so to the top it's 8X5X4 ft, just a little wood on there.

Here's a few of em over the years as they tend to die a slow, over worked death for some odd reason.... but it's been mosty cut with the same Stihl 034/036....wonder if we can talk them into making trucks....


----------



## Nardoo (Apr 1, 2013)

I know it is Mickey Mouse but I love my old Bolens. Kinda matches my old Poulans.


----------



## Rudolf73 (Apr 1, 2013)

Nardoo said:


> I know it is Mickey Mouse but I love my old Bolens. Kinda matches my old Poulans.



Thats a neat little tractor Al!


----------



## Nardoo (Apr 1, 2013)

Thanks Rudy. It is so handy I sold my grey fergie. Looking at a 20HP Kubota with 4wd and fel at present but not sure it is what I need.


----------



## Rudolf73 (Apr 1, 2013)

Nardoo said:


> Thanks Rudy. It is so handy I sold my grey fergie. Looking at a 20HP Kubota with 4wd and fel at present but not sure it is what I need.



I'm not sure what the Bolens is but I would definitely recommend hydrostatic on the kubota, very handy for loader work.


----------



## PJF1313 (Apr 1, 2013)

Rudolf73 said:


> I'm not sure what the Bolens is but *I would definitely recommend hydrostatic* on the kubota, very handy for loader work.



Or any mfg. You'll kill the clutch on a gear-driven machine in a few hundred hours.


----------



## Arbonaut (Apr 1, 2013)

Dodge thunder,


----------



## PJF1313 (Apr 1, 2013)

Arbonaut said:


> Dodge thunder,






You do know what Dodge stands for, right?!!!







I do own a '01 1500 
and don't care what the S.O. says - it gets her to and from!


----------



## Stayalert (Apr 1, 2013)

4cylinder turbo diesel powah!


----------



## Mac 6-10 (Apr 1, 2013)

Nardoo said:


> I know it is Mickey Mouse but I love my old Bolens. Kinda matches my old Poulans.



I'm thinking I need to get a FEL!


----------



## hoeyrd2110 (Apr 1, 2013)

you guys are gonna laugh at my dinky tractor but i'll do it anyways:redface:

here she is in all here glory
View attachment 287961
View attachment 287962


not to shabby for an old girl. now i just wish i had the time and $$ to make a small loader attachment for it


----------



## mitch95100 (Apr 1, 2013)

Nardoo said:


> Thanks Rudy. It is so handy I sold my grey fergie. Looking at a 20HP Kubota with 4wd and fel at present but not sure it is what I need.



look at Kubota like Dolmar Not very well known but the quality and reliability are Top-Notch
Ive heard a few guys say the would run thei Kubota's with the Green tractors they used to be devoted too.
Sure Kubota doesnt make a 200hp tractor but they go up to 135hp and i wish they would keep goin!

Were currently looking at the Mx5100 Hst 4wd w/ self leveling loader.
For $32,000
the dealer quoted this-
Mx5100 tractor
Self leveling loader
rear wheel weights
Tires filled with liquid
6' HD box blade
6' Brush hog
2 SCV remotes
tire chains
pallet fork attachment

The JD dealer needless to say was $7,000 above that


----------



## Chris-PA (Apr 1, 2013)

Usually I just walk out with it as usual, but sometimes when I'm really tired it drags on the ground.......


----------



## DavdH (Apr 1, 2013)




----------



## Rudolf73 (Apr 1, 2013)

mitch95100 said:


> look at Kubota like Dolmar Not very well known but the quality and reliability are Top-Notch
> Ive heard a few guys say the would run thei Kubota's with the Green tractors they used to be devoted too.
> Sure Kubota doesnt make a 200hp tractor but they go up to 135hp and i wish they would keep goin!
> 
> ...



Yeah we got a similar price difference on a large mower kubota vs JD. The kubota dealer was willing to deal, offer demo's etc where as the JD dealer wouldn't budge and offered no demo - basically gave the brochure, take it or leave it. Needless to say we don't use JD mowers anymore. 

When you talk to mowing contractors over here at least, they will tell you that JD's are great if you are owner operator and look after maintenance etc but if you have employees who are a bit rough you can't go past kubota.


----------



## A.E. Metal Werx (Apr 1, 2013)

Sagetown said:


> This hill is pretty steep. I nearly made it to the top, but I was going too slow. Had to back down to near level ground and try again. Locked in the 4x4, and low gear, and pour the gas to her and when I hit the steep part she pulled right on through it. Never lost a piece of wood either.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Trailer looks like it turned out very well! Great job!


----------



## Sagetown (Apr 1, 2013)

mx_racer428 said:


> Trailer looks like it turned out very well! Great job!



Thanks mx_racer428: 
The welds aren't pretty like yours', but I believe it will hold. I raised the trailer bed about 3" higher than what I estimated on yours. I'm contemplating on putting a solid bed and sidewalls on it. Haven't decided yet. The mesh steel is absolutely too weak. A sheet of good flat mesh, 13gax4'x8' is $49, and a damaged 4x8 plate steel 1/8" is, well, they may just give me a few sheets of it. The good stuff is 85 bucks.View attachment 287982


----------



## dozerdan (Apr 1, 2013)

Nardoo said:


> Thanks Rudy. It is so handy I sold my grey fergie. Looking at a 20HP Kubota with 4wd and fel at present but not sure it is what I need.



Don't overlook the compact KIOTI tractors if you have them down under.

Later
Dan


----------



## A.E. Metal Werx (Apr 1, 2013)

Sagetown said:


> Thanks mx racer428: The welds aren't pretty like yours', but I believe it will hold. I raised the trailer bed about 3" higher than what I estimated on yours. I'm contemplating on putting a solid bed and sidewalls on it. Haven't decided yet. The mesh steel is absolutely too weak. A sheet of good flat mesh, 13gax4'x8' is $49, and a damaged 4x8 plate steel 1/8" is, well, they may just give me a few sheets of it. The good stuff is 85 bucks.View attachment 287982



Have you looked into the raised expanded metal? Not sure if the price would be better or not? It's nice to have that open bottom for all small pieces can fall through.


----------



## Sagetown (Apr 1, 2013)

mx_racer428 said:


> Have you looked into the raised expanded metal? Not sure if the price would be better or not? It's nice to have that open bottom for all small pieces can fall through.



Yup; I looked at all of it while I was at the steel yard. Reason for solid bed, (which I may make some removable inserts for it), is to haul compost. Feeding cattle all winter I have some waste hay/manure that cooks down fairly quick if I keep the pile turned.


----------



## edisto (Apr 2, 2013)

Yesterday I was getting 8 foot chunks of 12" oak out by standing them up, squatting down to shift them onto my shoulder, and trying like hell to stand up. It's nice having the woods 40 feet from the house.

Of course, the first step I took with the heaviest one up on my shoulder was onto a limb that sprung up and snapped me in the nutsack...


----------



## Sagetown (Apr 2, 2013)

edisto said:


> Yesterday I was getting 8 foot chunks of 12" oak out by standing them up, squatting down to shift them onto my shoulder, and trying like hell to stand up. It's nice having the woods 40 feet from the house.
> 
> Of course, the first step I took with the heaviest one up on my shoulder was onto a limb that sprung up and snapped me in the nutsack...



edisto; that ain't good for your health.


----------



## 04titanse (Apr 2, 2013)

International 500 dozer, John deere 2010 track loader and ford f350.


----------



## mad murdock (Apr 2, 2013)

I use my '64 Garrett mod 15A skidder. Works gr8!


----------



## deepsouth (Apr 2, 2013)

My Nissan patrol 4x4 and a little 7x4 trailer that drags at times as it is a bit low. 

Getting ready to skid a tree out to block and split on the track View attachment 288017


My mate getting the cuts in to drop one of the trees that day. We are working next to plantation blue gums in an area selectively logged for saw logs and chip, most remaining trees are dead (plus this should be a fire break but is overgrown with bracken fern)
View attachment 288018


Finally, my load, almost 1.5 m3 in the trailer and enough to make a 2m3 stack at home in the back of the wagon (loaded up to window height, seats folded, saws on top) overlooking the Great Lake. 
View attachment 288019


----------



## flashhole (Apr 2, 2013)

edisto said:


> Yesterday I was getting 8 foot chunks of 12" oak out by standing them up, squatting down to shift them onto my shoulder, and trying like hell to stand up. It's nice having the woods 40 feet from the house.
> 
> Of course, the first step I took with the heaviest one up on my shoulder was onto a limb that sprung up and snapped me in the nutsack...



I used to do that too ... minus the nutsack experience. That wears you down real quick, especially going up hill.


----------



## Sabertooth (Apr 3, 2013)

This old 53'-57'? Farmall H with dual wheels. Its something else lol.

View attachment 288208


----------



## kdxken (Apr 3, 2013)

Here's mine, an old two wheel drive suzuki and a Country Mfg. trailer.

View attachment 288209


View attachment 288210


----------



## kdxken (Apr 3, 2013)

Sabertooth said:


> This old 53'-57'? Farmall H with dual wheels. Its something else lol.
> 
> View attachment 288208



Certainly is, must take a while to get where you're going.


----------



## Rudolf73 (Apr 3, 2013)

Sabertooth said:


> This old 53'-57'? Farmall H with dual wheels. Its something else lol.
> 
> View attachment 288208



Take it to the local tractor pull, should be a hoot! :wink2:


----------



## Sabertooth (Apr 3, 2013)

kdxken said:


> Certainly is, must take a while to get where you're going.



Sometimes it certainly does :help:, but the beast can pull some surprises out of her hat 

I'm actually quite shocked how she works "most" of the time.


----------



## Duane(Pa) (Apr 3, 2013)

View attachment 288211
View attachment 288212


Drag & Haul


----------



## jockeydeuce (Apr 3, 2013)

I built this little trailer for behind my quad last year........One of the best things I did... It's so handy and I've hauled a ton of wood with it. With the screen bottom, bark and other crap hardly ever builds up.


----------



## edisto (Apr 3, 2013)

flashhole said:


> I used to do that too ... minus the nutsack experience. That wears you down real quick, especially going up hill.



I think I'd take the hill over the groin shot...at least for the first few trips!


----------



## StihlNAlberta (Apr 4, 2013)

2007 Dodge w/ 5.9 cummins.


----------



## angry inch (Apr 4, 2013)

View attachment 288361


----------



## mainewoods (Apr 4, 2013)

1989 F-250 - 30' logging chain and one of them new fangled logging cones. Borrowed it from my neighbor to try out- works slicker than bull snot. No butt ruts. Slide wicked smooth- had a 30' maple pass me going down a hill but I caught up with her at the bottom. Had to get rid of my favorite overalls though. Couldn't Shout them out for the life of me.


----------



## deepsouth (Apr 5, 2013)

mainewoods said:


> 1989 F-250 - 30' logging chain and one of them new fangled logging cones. Borrowed it from my neighbor to try out- works slicker than bull snot. No butt ruts. Slide wicked smooth- had a 30' maple pass me going down a hill but I caught up with her at the bottom. Had to get rid of my favorite overalls though. Couldn't Shout them out for the life of me.



 first you would have had to get the seatcover out of your bum crack though?


----------



## mainewoods (Apr 5, 2013)

The seat cover wasn't so bad , it was that damn pulp hook I left on the front seat.


----------



## Somesawguy (Apr 5, 2013)

1941 Chevy.


----------



## mainewoods (Apr 5, 2013)

Sweet rig!! A Maine skiddah with AC.


----------



## Somesawguy (Apr 5, 2013)

mainewoods said:


> Sweet rig!! A Maine skiddah with AC.



She's a bit chilly in the winter. It'll haul quite a bit though.


----------



## lefturnfreek (Apr 6, 2013)

Dang, now that's a minimalist truck!!


----------



## sachsmo (Apr 6, 2013)

Sadly right now the wood is getting burned in the woods.

We had that big blow last spring,(90MPH straight line) it took power out for a week, now I'm almost done burning up all the deadfalls and snags.

I have burned many heaping truck loads in the last few days, but just don't feel like handling the stuff more.

When dawn gets here it will be out for a few more bon fires, kind of sad, but with all the dead Ash trees my wood pile runneth over.


----------



## 4492011 (Apr 7, 2013)

*My Grandsons Chance Conner Carter*

Grandson power my jr woodchuckersView attachment 288975


----------



## 555JM (Apr 8, 2013)

mitch95100 said:


> look at Kubota like Dolmar Not very well known but the quality and reliability are Top-Notch
> Ive heard a few guys say the would run thei Kubota's with the Green tractors they used to be devoted too.
> Sure Kubota doesnt make a 200hp tractor but they go up to 135hp and i wish they would keep goin!
> 
> ...



Be careful, Mitch. Kubotas, like chainsaws, are addicting. 

I've got three:
MX5000 gear FWD w/FEL
L4300 gear FWD w/FEL
B7610 HST FWD w/FEL & belly mower

Only one problem out of the three and that was an adjustment that was fixed in a minute.

Some of the best money I ever spent.


----------



## Jere39 (Apr 9, 2013)

I'm never working far from my house, and my primary wood stacks. So, I was using the 15s cart behind my JD x728 in the winter when the mower deck was stored. 











But that limited my retrieve season, so I cut a couple extra loads last year and rolled my revenue into another piece of equipment, this 10 year old Bombardier Quest 650.






Lets me meander through the hardwoods and pick off the standing dead Red Oak without cutting roads or even cart paths. 






Small cart size forces me to take the breaks I so richly deserve between loads.






View attachment 289475
View attachment 289476
View attachment 289477
View attachment 289473
View attachment 289474


----------



## imalogger (Apr 11, 2013)

*With my man toys..*

The old iron mule forwarder.. Actually I find its usually a lot faster to just use the skidder. If its muddy the forwarder does keep wood a lot cleaner tho.


----------



## flashhole (Apr 12, 2013)

ima - that's pretty sweet, does it do double duty as a backhoe?


----------



## imalogger (Apr 12, 2013)

I've tried using it like a backhoe to try to make a small trench away from a mud hole in the skidder trail. It doesn't work real well for that mainly because the grapple hangs from a pivot and will flop sideways when you put down pressure on it. The old clam bucket that was on it might have done a ok job at scooping up small amounts of muddy or soft stuff but the valby bypass that I put on is narrow and the jaws have lots of open space that would let dirt fall through. I love that valby bypass though. It does a wonderful job on small or large stuff and is a lot safer for a newbie to run. My dad has a JD 300 backhoe so if we need to dig something, that's what we use


----------



## mbergeon (Apr 12, 2013)

Deep in the woods the lesco works well

View attachment 290028


----------



## ft. churchill (Apr 12, 2013)

I've got a 40 mile trip to the woods, here's my outfit.


----------



## zogger (Apr 12, 2013)

Jere39 said:


> I'm never working far from my house, and my primary wood stacks. So, I was using the 15s cart behind my JD x728 in the winter when the mower deck was stored.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Not seeing your pics, not sure what is wrong


----------



## Sagetown (Apr 12, 2013)

zogger said:


> Not seeing your pics, not sure what is wrong



Nope. I can't see'em either. Says 'invalid attachment'.

I painted mine after all the welding I did.


----------



## Jere39 (Apr 12, 2013)

zogger said:


> Not seeing your pics, not sure what is wrong



Sorry guys, I'm not sure why, I was using the "Manage Attachments" button. Here they are again referenced from a different site.

I'm never working far from my house, and my primary wood stacks. So, I was using the 15s cart behind my JD x728 in the winter when the mower deck was stored. 











But that limited my retrieve season, so I cut a couple extra loads last year and rolled my revenue into another piece of equipment, this 10 year old Bombardier Quest 650.






Lets me meander through the hardwoods and pick off the standing dead Red Oak without cutting roads or even cart paths. 






Small cart size forces me to take the breaks I so richly deserve between loads.






Hope these show up, thanks for pointing the problems with the original post out to me.


----------



## old CB (Apr 12, 2013)

*Portable winch--gas powered, nice tool*

On the front range of the rockies--I live at 6400' elevation and do tree work at places from 6000' up to 8500', there's no such thing as level ground. A good portion of the trees I cut--mostly Ponderosa pine and some Doug Fir--have to be felled in places where no wheeled or tracked vehicle can access. I use a Portable Winch--this Canadian-made, Honda motor-powered capstan winch is a jewel. I couldn't do without it. It weighs 35 lbs. and is rated at 2200 lbs of pulling power. I anchor it to a tree and run a 200' length of 1/2" rigging rope to my work, uphill, downhill, no matter. I usually have one or two snatch-blocks set in trees to: 1. keep my rope off the ground, keep it clean, and reduce friction, and 2. as redirects, changing the angle of pull to avoid rock, other trees, go around a house, etc. The thing pulls at 40' a minute, which I thought would be slow when I bought it, but is just about right. Every now and then, for heavy logs, I put a block on the end of the log and double the rope back (one end of the rope needs to be anchored, and the other runs through the winch) to get double capacity from the winch at half the speed. For lighter stuff and bundles of slash, I rig two or three loads in each pull.

I'm not much of a phone or video guy, so nothing on hand to show it at work. If anyone's interested in seeing it, there's video at the Portable Winch . com site. As the thing is made in Quebec, the video I've seen there is pretty much flat land, northern hardwoods. To imagine how it works in my application, just turn your head 45 degrees as you watch.


----------



## Sagetown (Apr 13, 2013)

Jere39 said:


> Sorry guys, I'm not sure why, I was using the "Manage Attachments" button. Here they are again referenced from a different site.
> 
> I'm never working far from my house, and my primary wood stacks. So, I was using the 15s cart behind my JD x728 in the winter when the mower deck was stored.
> 
> ...



Hello Jere39: I've got one of those JD Carts sittin' in the barn. Had it for years on end. I worked that thing to death. It just couldn't take any more fixin' without a complete overhaul.


----------



## Sagetown (Apr 13, 2013)

old CB said:


> On the front range of the rockies--I live at 6400' elevation and do tree work at places from 6000' up to 8500', there's no such thing as level ground. A good portion of the trees I cut--mostly Ponderosa pine and some Doug Fir--have to be felled in places where no wheeled or tracked vehicle can access. I use a Portable Winch--this Canadian-made, Honda motor-powered capstan winch is a jewel. I couldn't do without it. It weighs 35 lbs. and is rated at 2200 lbs of pulling power. I anchor it to a tree and run a 200' length of 1/2" rigging rope to my work, uphill, downhill, no matter. I usually have one or two snatch-blocks set in trees to: 1. keep my rope off the ground, keep it clean, and reduce friction, and 2. as redirects, changing the angle of pull to avoid rock, other trees, go around a house, etc. The thing pulls at 40' a minute, which I thought would be slow when I bought it, but is just about right. Every now and then, for heavy logs, I put a block on the end of the log and double the rope back (one end of the rope needs to be anchored, and the other runs through the winch) to get double capacity from the winch at half the speed. For lighter stuff and bundles of slash, I rig two or three loads in each pull.
> 
> I'm not much of a phone or video guy, so nothing on hand to show it at work. If anyone's interested in seeing it, there's video at the Portable Winch . com site. As the thing is made in Quebec, the video I've seen there is pretty much flat land, northern hardwoods. To imagine how it works in my application, just turn your head 45 degrees as you watch.



He old CB: I checked out the site, and that's quite a Set-Up you have there. 
What do those things sell for with back pack and all?
View attachment 290069
View attachment 290070


----------



## fearofpavement (Apr 13, 2013)

Last trip I pulled a 12' dump trailer into the woods behind an extended cab 4x4 GMC Sierra. It took us about 45 minutes to turn it around as I couldn't get through the rest of the loop. There is still already cut wood there waiting for the next load but it should be easier as a bit of "clearing" had taken place during the last event. I also have a 2' x 16' red oak log lying there waiting for the chainsaw mill to smallerize it. May work on that this afternoon. I haven't milled any wood for over 10 years but this is too good of a piece of lumber to buck into firewood. I will mostly be making thick planks for cribbing. (not furniture lumber)


----------



## old CB (Apr 13, 2013)

Sagetown said:


> He old CB: I checked out the site, and that's quite a Set-Up you have there.
> What do those things sell for with back pack and all?
> View attachment 290069
> View attachment 290070



I believe I paid $1300 for it. I see Bailey's has it for $1400 now. There's a horizontal post with a rubber handle on top of the winch to carry it by. (Really my only complaint with this thing is the rubber tends to creep off when I carry it any distance, but that's a small matter.) The winch comes with a 6' sling to anchor it around trees, and the sling works well as a shoulder strap when humping it in the woods. Usually I don't have to go far, as I get the pickup to my landing and then work from there. So I don't know anything about a case or backpack. I see on the company's website that they show the case with a block inside, but I got my snatch blocks and rigging rope elsewhere, as I use them in general rigging even when the winch isn't involved.


----------



## old CB (Apr 13, 2013)

I found the receipt, and I got the winch from Baileys two years ago--$1276 then. Even at today's price, I wouldn't think twice--in my situation it earns its keep. I used it at home just yesterday, and earlier in the week working for a guy up the road who initially suggested that I just drop his trees (5 dead pines threatening the powerline) and he would HAND-CARRY the wood up the hill. And when I say hill, we're talking slope that you get winded walking up with nothing in your hands. By day's end, when I had all logs up to the landing and bucked, the guy couldn't thank me enough--"I'm glad I listened to you, CB."


----------



## dieselfitter (May 11, 2013)

Well Ladies, you all have some nice toys to haul wood. Why don't you "panty waisters" man up and just carry it out? Here is a picture of me, showing you how it is done. Later, DF

View attachment 294893


----------



## kspakland (May 11, 2013)

If I can't get my pickup to where the wood is, I use the Suzuki Samurai to tote the cut wood out. I can fit an amazing amount of wood in the back, and it fits anywhere a quad or small tractor can go. Plus it will drag several nice sized trees at a time chained to the hitch on the back, and I cut them up once I get them to the house.


----------



## Sagetown (May 11, 2013)

dieselfitter said:


> Well Ladies, you all heave some nice toys to haul wood. Why don't you "panty waisters" man up and just carry it out? He is a picture of me, showing you how it is done. Later, DF
> 
> View attachment 294893



No Thanks. I've already had 3 hernia surgeries, and since I've torn one, I need it re-patched.


----------



## procarbine2k1 (May 11, 2013)

Truck and trailer in the winter when the ground freezes. Honda Rancher or Big Red in the warmer months (and atv trailer). I try to get most of the wood moved out when its cold so Im not fighting the poison ivy and whatever else that is waiting to swell me up like a balloon.


----------



## andydodgegeek (May 11, 2013)

Here's how I did it today. Me and Sarah were out cutting all afternoon, Good times.


----------



## Rudolf73 (May 12, 2013)

andydodgegeek said:


> Here's how I did it today. Me and Sarah were out cutting all afternoon, Good times.



That truck reminds me of the short bus for some reason... haha only joking 

But you got a pretty good load on 'er, definitely earning its keep :msp_thumbup:


And keep up the good work!


----------



## andydodgegeek (May 12, 2013)

Rudolf73 said:


> That truck reminds me of the short bus for some reason... haha only joking
> 
> But you got a pretty good load on 'er, definitely earning its keep :msp_thumbup:
> 
> ...



It was a VERY heavy load. Add on to that pulling the 853 Bobcat on the trailer and it was a good work out for the old Binder.


----------



## flashhole (May 12, 2013)

dieselfitter said:


> Well Ladies, you all heave some nice toys to haul wood. Why don't you "panty waisters" man up and just carry it out? He is a picture of me, showing you how it is done. Later, DF
> 
> View attachment 294893



You need to change your name to Big Foot.


----------



## dieselfitter (May 12, 2013)

sagetown said:


> no thanks. I've already had 3 hernia surgeries, and since i've torn one, i need it re-patched.



ouch!


----------



## Blazin (May 12, 2013)

dieselfitter said:


> Well Ladies, you all have some nice toys to haul wood. Why don't you "panty waisters" man up and just carry it out? Here is a picture of me, showing you how it is done. Later, DF
> 
> View attachment 294893



You live where Balsa wood grows?


----------



## dieselfitter (May 12, 2013)

Blazin said:


> You live where Balsa wood grows?



Sir, I'll have you know , that is a piece of Oak... What are you implying? DF


----------



## jrcat (May 12, 2013)

My td8 before I did some work to it. I pulls well I need to do some work on the brake band in the winch though.


----------



## pioneerguy600 (May 12, 2013)

andydodgegeek said:


> It was a VERY heavy load. Add on to that pulling the 853 Bobcat on the trailer and it was a good work out for the old Binder.



That truck have an 1800 series suspension? I had a 1970 1800 for 30 years and it went on after that for another 10 for the next owner.


----------



## ramzilla (May 12, 2013)

I usually get Sasquatch to carry mine out but when he's busy I use One of my trucks(1966 Dodge 300 w/7x12 flatbed,1993 F250 diesel,2000 Dodge 2500 twin turboed cummins,1997 Dodge 1500 or the mighty Ford Ranger towing my trailer made out of a International truck bed) I like using the ranger and the 66 Dodge cause they are easier to load since both the newer Dodges are lifted sitting on 37's. Sometimes I use my 175 Massey with the loader to skid and load logs.


----------



## andydodgegeek (May 12, 2013)

pioneerguy600 said:


> That truck have an 1800 series suspension? I had a 1970 1800 for 30 years and it went on after that for another 10 for the next owner.



Not sure. I know the truck started its life as a tanker fire truck. It had the wheel base shortened and the dump box installed by the owner before me. I wouldnt doubt the rear springs were beefed as a tanker. It has a HUGE leaf spring pack.


----------



## pioneerguy600 (May 12, 2013)

andydodgegeek said:


> Not sure. I know the truck started its life as a tanker fire truck. It had the wheel base shortened and the dump box installed by the owner before me. I wouldnt doubt the rear springs were beefed as a tanker. It has a HUGE leaf spring pack.



Cool,..I have shortened up a good many big trucks for special purposes. Woods work is one of them, sometimes shorter is a lot better in the woods.


----------



## dieselfitter (May 12, 2013)

Hey Andy, What engine in the Binder? The 392 is a torque monster but they are all good. DF


----------



## andydodgegeek (May 12, 2013)

pioneerguy600 said:


> Cool,..I have shortened up a good many big trucks for special purposes. Woods work is one of them, sometimes shorter is a lot better in the woods.



The turning radius on it is unreal. I turns around in a smaller circle than my Jeep CJ7.


----------



## andydodgegeek (May 12, 2013)

dieselfitter said:


> Hey Andy, What engine in the Binder? The 392 is a torque monster but they are all good. DF



345. Excellent truck engine.


----------



## dieselfitter (May 12, 2013)

I had a mud truck/trailrider with the 345. I used to mash the pedal to the floor and let her buck, the valves would float around 4000rpm. The 392 was bigger bore and or stroke. They are a tough motors, kinda thirsty though. DF


----------



## pioneerguy600 (May 12, 2013)

andydodgegeek said:


> The turning radius on it is unreal. I turns around in a smaller circle than my Jeep CJ7.



Plus one on the turning radius, the 345 was a fine engine. Mine got better fuel mileage than my 1979 3/4 ton 4X4 with its 350 4 bolt main engine with 390 gearset.


----------



## andydodgegeek (May 13, 2013)

pioneerguy600 said:


> Plus one on the turning radius, the 345 was a fine engine. Mine got better fuel mileage than my 1979 3/4 ton 4X4 with its 350 4 bolt main engine with 390 gearset.



I got 8 mpg cruising down the freeway foot to the floor doing 68 mph. I thought that was alright. My 1989 dodge 3/4 ton with a 360 and 4:10's could hardly do that.


----------



## clintonior (May 13, 2013)

View attachment 295184
1977 CHEVY K10 ofcourse w/ 1965 327ci


----------



## sawfun9 (May 13, 2013)

I hate to tell you gentleman but my M35A3 deuce and a half get 13mpg on the highway and 11mpg on the mountain grades. That with an Allison automatic and a Cat 3116. However it's limited to 60mph and it weighs 13,300 empty.


----------



## Bg357 (May 13, 2013)

Honda Trx500






Always looking for a better trailer, but these two get the job done for now.


----------



## SS Sniper (Aug 22, 2013)

I mostly haul it by hand, but a 46' Farmall A helps, along with a 41' H


----------



## Rodburner04 (Aug 25, 2013)

View attachment 311516

1999 New Holland 1920


----------



## mainewoods (Aug 26, 2013)

Poor man's skiddah.


----------



## harrygrey382 (Aug 26, 2013)

Just bought this old girl to haul my timber - milled and firewood. International C1800 - 11.5tonne GVM, Perkins 6.354, 5sp OD with diff splitter


----------



## SEAM (Aug 26, 2013)




----------



## Sagetown (Aug 26, 2013)

SEAM said:


>



Welcome to the Forum SEAM.


----------



## Rudolf73 (Aug 26, 2013)

SEAM said:


>



Cool wood hauler SEAM and I never knew Yanmar made chainsaws, especially rotary powered!


----------



## greendohn (Aug 26, 2013)

View attachment 311574
View attachment 311575
View attachment 311576


A couple shots of "The Great White Hope".
Won't be long,,,He pulls like a D-9, hauls like a tri-axle, rides like a Caddy, gets thru the woods like an XL650 and goes down the road like a Porsche!


----------



## turbo885 (Aug 26, 2013)

View attachment 311580

most of the time I use the rotney. unless it is real close to the landing then just a bucket at a time in the skid steer


----------



## heyduke (Aug 26, 2013)

In the aspens and ponderosa pines, Jemez Mountains 8,000 ft


----------



## leftyz (Aug 26, 2013)

This is my first year gathering wood for myself as an adult. I used to help my Dad get us firewood about 18 years ago, my job was to split and load/unload the trailer.

Now, I get to do it all myself. Drive the tractor into the woods with wood trailer on the back, cut down a tree, buck it up, chop, load, unload, stack.. Phew..

I am considering other methods of getting the wood from the woods to my home, tried out the 4 wheeler method but the small dump trailer gets overloaded way too soon. (see pic)

Thinking I may just take the saw & maul into the woods with the 4 wheeler, cut it down and chop it up, then come in later with the tractor and bigger wood trailer to haul it out.

My Dad has collected a fair amount of machinery lately, but a lot of it has been tied up for haying. Now thats close to being done I have access to more toys again.


----------



## zogger (Aug 26, 2013)

leftyz said:


> This is my first year gathering wood for myself as an adult. I used to help my Dad get us firewood about 18 years ago, my job was to split and load/unload the trailer.
> 
> Now, I get to do it all myself. Drive the tractor into the woods with wood trailer on the back, cut down a tree, buck it up, chop, load, unload, stack.. Phew..
> 
> ...




I take a lot of saws and cans and tools and gear and whatnot with me when I go fell and buck and noodle to size. but that is at least 1/3rd of the trailer or more with the tote box....then I can take some wood back, but it is better to haul all the gear home, then come back and get a full load of wood. Typically large trees around here are 3 to 4 double axle trailer loads for me (loads, not overloaded stacked up way high, just a normal moderate load).

Of course you and I still got it easy compared to bodhisoma...


----------



## MechanicMatt (Aug 26, 2013)

View attachment 311690


Four Wheeler kinda died going mudding the other day so the Poor Honda Riding mower got called into duty. Snow chains for traction and full throttle ahead. The trailer has been welded on all the seams and I gusseted it in a few key areas (Love my Miller). I gotta get the four wheeler to have spark again, the poor honda did what was asked, but one wheel drive sucked. Oh yeah, thats how you load a little garden tractor. Sadly I miss the wheel horse I had, she had no deck and would have made it through the woods a little easier.


----------



## 383stroker (Aug 26, 2013)

I use good old fashioned horse power, she's got an awesome 4-low and tons of torque, but when she kicks in to high gear and heads for the barn you better hope you got a 4000lb hitch going to slow her up a bit. Fuel mileage is pretty good, only cost a couple bucks to work them all day.


----------



## Magnumitis (Aug 26, 2013)

View attachment 311705

John Deere 5220


----------



## flashhole (Aug 27, 2013)

That horse should be pulling a beer wagon.


----------



## scallywag (Aug 27, 2013)

My Donkey needs to put on some weight!:msp_ohmy:


----------



## rarefish383 (Aug 27, 2013)

If I just need a little bit for the week end I use the wheel barrow.





If I'm moving wood from the court to the wood sheds I use the little trailer, and the Ford.







Big loads get the Dodge and dump trailer, Joe.


----------



## Officer's Match (Aug 27, 2013)

Just a little diesel Kubota RTV, that little booger will pull pretty good for no bigger than it is.


----------



## Rudolf73 (Aug 27, 2013)

Officer's Match said:


> Just a little diesel Kubota RTV, that little booger will pull pretty good for no bigger than it is.



And it will run for years, we can't kill them here on the the horse farm.


----------



## mountainlake (Aug 27, 2013)

Skid loader with a snow bucket, can't be beat in a tight hilly woods. steve


----------



## Gologit (Aug 27, 2013)

Why mess around?


----------



## zogger (Aug 27, 2013)

Officer's Match said:


> Just a little diesel Kubota RTV, that little booger will pull pretty good for no bigger than it is.



How deep of mud will that thing go through and still pull? Looks to be not much ground clearance at all.


----------



## leftyz (Aug 27, 2013)

Gologit said:


> Why mess around?



Here let me give you my address where you can drop that off...


----------



## mainewoods (Aug 27, 2013)

View attachment 311749


My go to yarder


----------



## Officer's Match (Aug 27, 2013)

zogger said:


> How deep of mud will that thing go through and still pull? Looks to be not much ground clearance at all.



It's weight is spread out pretty good, not as easy to stuck it as you'd think. Its low center of gravity and low gearing is what makes it a good puller IMHO. Ground clearance isn't too bad at all.


----------



## exSW (Aug 27, 2013)

383stroker said:


> I use good old fashioned horse power, she's got an awesome 4-low and tons of torque, but when she kicks in to high gear and heads for the barn you better hope you got a 4000lb hitch going to slow her up a bit. Fuel mileage is pretty good, only cost a couple bucks to work them all day.



I was waiting for someone post this.A good team and teamster will out skid a machine on short pulls.I think 800' or less was the number as I remember.Won't tear up the woodlot either.Hasn't been a hay burner on this place since I planted the last one 14 years ago except for three years ago when I had a selective cut done.A good team tempts me to get back in the horse business....then I get over it.


----------



## exSW (Aug 27, 2013)

harrygrey382 said:


> Just bought this old girl to haul my timber - milled and firewood. International C1800 - 11.5tonne GVM, Perkins 6.354, 5sp OD with diff splitter


Sweet,best Engine Perkins ever built,an over drive,two speed rear all wrapped up in an IH.Hard to beat that.


----------



## leftyz (Aug 27, 2013)

exSW said:


> Sweet,best Engine Perkins ever built,an over drive,two speed rear all wrapped up in an IH.Hard to beat that.



... and put some sides on that bed and it'll really haul some firewood


----------



## zogger (Aug 27, 2013)

mainewoods said:


> View attachment 311749
> 
> 
> My go to yarder



BWAHAHAHAHA! Is that for real man?

You could hang all you saws and gear from the "front head bucket" attachment points!


----------



## 7sleeper (Aug 27, 2013)

mainewoods said:


> Poor man's skiddah.



But did you guys see that he has a Brooks saddle! It doesn't get any better!!!

7


----------



## 383stroker (Aug 27, 2013)

Oh its for real zogger, story goes that this logger up near millinocket Maine had a couple teams of horses with some mares at the landing. This bull moose started hanging around his mares and would follow them around as they skidded the wood. Apparently this went on for months and then the guy started hand feeding the bull. Long story short he got the bright idea to see if he could put a harness on the bull and use him to skid wood. So he pieced together a harness that would fit the moose and hitched him up next to his favorite mare. The rest is history. Maine woods if there is any part of the story I missed please feel free to chime in. I heard the story from my Uncle who works in the woods around Rumford/Mexico area.


----------



## harrygrey382 (Aug 27, 2013)

exSW said:


> Sweet,best Engine Perkins ever built,an over drive,two speed rear all wrapped up in an IH.Hard to beat that.


Thanks, always wanted an IH truck, big IH fan! Thought I was going to have to plump for a petrol. Then this turned up, goes pretty good and someone's just given it a fresh coat of paint. These IH OD boxes are rare here, probably worth the price I paid for the truck! It's just got a running problem over ~1800rpm, I think it's a worn bronze IP drive gear. I'm adding some oil stabilizer and seeing if that changes things...


leftyz said:


> ... and put some sides on that bed and it'll really haul some firewood


Yeah it needs sides, but no way to mount them with this tray really. And it's one of those useless alloy ones, I'll put a steel tray on it soon. I reckon what I get for it in scrap should get me a decent steel one with a timber floor


----------



## zogger (Aug 27, 2013)

383stroker said:


> Oh its for real zogger, story goes that this logger up near millinocket Maine had a couple teams of horses with some mares at the landing. This bull moose started hanging around his mares and would follow them around as they skidded the wood. Apparently this went on for months and then the guy started hand feeding the bull. Long story short he got the bright idea to see if he could put a harness on the bull and use him to skid wood. So he pieced together a harness that would fit the moose and hitched him up next to his favorite mare. The rest is history. Maine woods if there is any part of the story I missed please feel free to chime in. I heard the story from my Uncle who works in the woods around Rumford/Mexico area.




I just looked it up, google moose logging. Apparently it is a good photoshop, several different convincing stories about how it happened and where the moose logging took place. Still a funny/cool picture though!

source:

Work Moose in Harness (Moose Logging) - Urban Legends

If you could leagally keep a moose, I bet it would be possible though..

down here in the south...rhino logging! heheheheheh

hey, them boys over yonder use elephants! that's for real!


----------



## 383stroker (Aug 27, 2013)

Hope you didn't mind a little ribbing on the moose logging zogger. It's one of those stories we tell flat landers, its all in good fun.


----------



## exSW (Aug 27, 2013)

harrygrey382 said:


> Thanks, always wanted an IH truck, big IH fan! Thought I was going to have to plump for a petrol. Then this turned up, goes pretty good and someone's just given it a fresh coat of paint. These IH OD boxes are rare here, probably worth the price I paid for the truck! It's just got a running problem over ~1800rpm, I think it's a worn bronze IP drive gear. I'm adding some oil stabilizer and seeing if that changes things...
> 
> Yeah it needs sides, but no way to mount them with this tray really. And it's one of those useless alloy ones, I'll put a steel tray on it soon. I reckon what I get for it in scrap should get me a decent steel one with a timber floor


I think that's a New Process 540(or 1 or 2)OD.Rare as hens teeth here as well.IH and Dodge mediums dutys used them(often school buses)be gentle with it.


----------



## harrygrey382 (Aug 27, 2013)

exSW said:


> I think that's a New Process 540(or 1 or 2)OD.Rare as hens teeth here as well.IH and Dodge mediums dutys used them(often school buses)be gentle with it.


damn, I thought it would be easy to get parts in the US... Oh well thanks for the model number. Synchro on 4th is pretty ropey otherwise all is good. Just gave it a fresh load of Castrol TFC450, it doesn't jump out of gear or wine so I'll just double d clutch for 4th and use it for the moment. Bit of a waste having an OD box in a truck I'm only going to use in the bush for the moment but she'll be on the road one day. I wouldn't mind sticking a driven front axle and TC in it though, it's not the best in the mud...


----------



## rwoods (Aug 27, 2013)

mainewoods said:


> View attachment 311749
> 
> 
> My go to yarder



You made my day! Gologit warmed me up with his short comment, but you made it. I'm still laughing and smiling big. Ron


----------



## Rodburner04 (Aug 27, 2013)

leftyz said:


> This is my first year gathering wood for myself as an adult. I used to help my Dad get us firewood about 18 years ago, my job was to split and load/unload the trailer.
> 
> Now, I get to do it all myself. Drive the tractor into the woods with wood trailer on the back, cut down a tree, buck it up, chop, load, unload, stack.. Phew..
> 
> ...



Where in upstate NY are you located?


----------



## mainewoods (Aug 27, 2013)

Smiling is good medicine, and I am glad you appreciated my "skiddah". He is a handful come Sept.-Oct. when the rut starts, but I just let him have his way with the Holsteins and he is good to go come Nov. He sure can feed my old OWB though.


----------



## leftyz (Aug 28, 2013)

Rodburner04 said:


> Where in upstate NY are you located?



Southern finger lakes region, almost in PA


----------



## STIHLMIKE (Aug 28, 2013)

View attachment 311970
View attachment 311971


She gets the job done for now


----------



## leftyz (Aug 28, 2013)

STIHLMIKE said:


> View attachment 311970
> View attachment 311971
> 
> 
> She gets the job done for now



Jeez I hope you at least toss a couple rubbermaid bins in the back seat or something for more wood storage!

That trunk looks like it fills up way too fast..


----------



## SAWMIKAZE (Aug 28, 2013)

I cut it..then beer break..split it..then beer break..throw it in the truck and take it home..then beer break..then hope my 12 year old neighbor is lookin to make 20 bucks to stack it....


----------



## zogger (Aug 28, 2013)

STIHLMIKE said:


> She gets the job done for now



Even little cars will; pull a modest trailer, and those small trailers are cheap, even new.

Besides that, looking good, you use what ya got! I went years dragging every wood molecule I burned back in by hand....

Knew this couple years ago, both lost their jobs so they started scrapping..with an old impala! Took the back seat out, lost the trunk lid, and hauled scrap metal in that thing. It held a not too shabby amount, too!


----------



## mainewoods (Aug 28, 2013)

You mean like this.


----------



## zogger (Aug 28, 2013)

mainewoods said:


> You mean like this.




HAHAHAHAHAHA!

to be honest, ya, a few times in the summer...


----------



## Rockjock (Aug 28, 2013)

This works for me here at home. 

View attachment 312058


In Germany I use this trailer or the horse trailer.. works just fine. 
View attachment 312060


----------



## mainewoods (Aug 28, 2013)

I would imagine there would be a lot of this in Georgia in the summer.:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## zogger (Aug 28, 2013)

mainewoods said:


> I would imagine there would be a lot of this in Georgia in the summer.:hmm3grin2orange:




Not this boy down here! I only wore shorts when I lived up north, and that was only spring and fall when the blackflies weren't out yet. Dang bugs down here are year round seems like....long pants year round except at the beach, which is rarely, been years for me now...

And I don't think I ever even owned anything like what that dude is almost wearing, jeans cutoff shorts for me....


----------



## mainewoods (Aug 28, 2013)

Didn't mean you personally- just funnin' with ya. I don't know how you stand that heat day after day - relentless.


----------



## zogger (Aug 28, 2013)

mainewoods said:


> Didn't mean you personally- just funnin' with ya. I don't know how you stand that heat day after day - relentless.




Most down here can't take the heat from what I can see..I don't use AC and get used to it, like people did in the olden days. Work outside year round, you adapt to the seasonal changes. 

Now we do heat in the winter with the woodstove, but summer, just a few fans in the house, that's it. I go into stores or someplace with AC and it seems downright cold to me sometimes.

That and work smarter, know when to take breaks, retreat to the shade as much as possible, drink a lot of water and juice, etc.


----------



## firmwood (Nov 20, 2015)

Pigs can fly. 

Finally ran natural gas across my font yard! 38 years later! 

Sent from my One using Tapatalk


----------



## GilksTreeFelling (Dec 2, 2015)

Wow ya'll are lucky this is m current method of getting a from where it drops to my wood road where it gets loaded into a trailer on the back of my grocery getter. 

I picked up up international 584 4x4 wit fel cheap but it needs an inframe before I can get it to help with hauling


----------



## ChoppyChoppy (Dec 2, 2015)

A pair of John Deere 648 grapple skidders and a pair of Ford 8000 self loaders. (one short, one long)


----------



## czar800 (Dec 3, 2015)




----------



## firmwood (Feb 11, 2016)

Cheap. Plentiful. 

Sent from my One using Tapatalk


----------



## Conquistador3 (Feb 12, 2016)

I live in the middle of the woods so an old wheelbarrow does the trick.


----------



## blk05crew (Feb 13, 2016)

A Chevy truck, what else.


----------

